# GIVEAWAY: Triton Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router TRA001



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

We are so excited to announce that we have partnered with *Triton Tools* to giveaway a *Triton Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router TRA001*!

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*What tips would you offer to people just getting started with woodworking?*

On *March 1, 2017* we will do random drawings from the responses in this thread to select the winner.

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._

*Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router 2400W / 3-1/4hp*

Powerful 2400W / 3-1/4hp electronically controlled motor. Single spanner ‘above table’ cutter changing. Automatic shaft lock and power lock-off during cutter change mode. Fast plunge depth adjustment with winder handle and fine depth adjustment with micro winder. Quick switching to conventional plunge mode. Removable plunge spring for easy lifting and adjustment. Effective dust port.

*Triton Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router TRA001*



1/2" and 1/4" collet for a greater range of bit fitment
3-1/4hp / 15A motor provides enough power for even the toughest timbers
Automatic spindle lock engages only when power switch cover is closed
Soft start and variable speed provides the perfect speed for all cutter types
Single button switches from plunge to fixed based router with rack and pinion adjustment
Micro winder enables continuous fine depth adjustment through the full plunge range
Rack and pinion height adjustment and table winder eliminates the need for expensive lifting mechanisms when used with router tables
Electronic speed control ensures a fine finish on all materials
Removable plunge spring for easy bit adjustment when table mounted
3-stage turret with direct reading scales for precise pre-set cut depths
Fully enclosed guarding provides maximum protection from the cut zone and assists dust extraction
Multi-function fence provides optimum control for hand-held use and circle cutting
Quick-fit pins for fast fitment and removal from the fence and RTA300 Router Table
Side air vents reduce intake of dust into the motor casing when mounted upside-down in a router table
Excellent dust extraction for a cleaner, safer working environment
Easy access brushes allows the end user to change worn brushes
Single wrench bit change through the base is achieved with the automatic spindle lock
Safety Switch Shutter locks closed in bit-change mode to prevent router being switched on






Sponsored by: *Triton Tools*


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

My tip would be
Decide what you want to build, then plan the steps required to build these pieces, then get the tools to perform those tasks efficiently! Take your time and enjoy, ( work safely)


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Dry fit all glue joints *before *putting glue on them. If clamping is going to be complicated then test all the clamp positions before putting glue on the joints.

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Read, understand, and follow the operating instructions for each power tool that you use.
Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## mcmahondl (Mar 27, 2008)

Take the router out of the box (first step).Always cut end grain first. Start with a shallow setting for any router bit being used, then gradually increase the depth of cut until desired depth of cut is achieved. Material such as oak,maple (hard woods) may need a micro cut near end of desired setting to remove any burn marks that might appear. Happy routing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Subscribe to Router Forums.com
Herb


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Keep your fingers away from spinning things.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The main difference between a novice and an expert is that an expert knows how to fix the mistakes so that they don't show. That knowledge usually comes from trying and failing and figuring out how to fix it so that you don't have to start over.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

As a hobbyist, I like to try a new technique on each project--keeps me moving forward, and gives me additional tools for later projects.

Safety starts with how we dress for the session--avoid loose-fitting clothing and open front shirts/vests, especially when using a power tool.

earl


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Always practice safe woodworking practices. Safety glasses, hearing protection, push blocks, dust mask are all a must IMHO.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

If you don't know how or understand the step necessary to do something, then ask for help. The only mistakes are not asking for advice, clarifications, and help. The only stupid question is the one that is never asked.

You WILL make mistakes...mistakes are inevitable...learn from them and you will see an improvement with practice. Stretch your abilities and find what you like to do most.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

When buying tools always opt for the best you can afford. Buying cheap tools will cost you more in the long run by having to replace them more often and in most cases the cheap tool is more unsafe and does a poor quality job.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Learn safety procedures before you turn a tool on.


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

Join this forum and absorb all the experience, enjoy.
Tom


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Being a newbie to woodworking, my advice would be to join this forum and ask questions. I find this to be a great forum with very nice members that truly enjoy the art of woodworking. Always happy to share their knowledge!


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Make sure you are buying equipment that is going to let you work safely. Review the space you are going to be working in, the minimum power of the tool deemed safe to do the work you want to do, wear hearing protection and eye protection. Make sure the wood you are working on is properly secured and your hands are outside the area that a moving part of any tool can come into contact with.

Steve.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

My tip would be telling people to join this forum and listen to the forum members regarding safety and the best router practices 

( how's that for butt kissing)


----------



## gomolajoe (Apr 23, 2011)

Give yourself lots of time to do the project. Practice on scrap lumber or pine. Buy more lumber than you think you need to allow for mistakes. 
There is no such thing as scrap wood.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodworking is supposed to be fun! 
Expensive tools are no replacement for experience.
practice on cheap wood.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

These are the 17+ things that really helped me get going with woodworking. Hope it helps you as much as they did me.

1) If you are using Firefox browser, get a free add on YouTube download helper app. Search for videos on all aspects of woodworking that interest you and collect them. I watch a video on the topic of whatever project, or phase of a project, on which I'm currently working. VERY helpful to see it done a few times before you try it yourself. 

My downloader puts a download button under the video on YouTube. Click the button, name the file (I always label it according to the tool or job it works on. For example, anything to do with routing, I label as "Router", which clusters all the similar videos together in Windows Explorer. All my videos go into a single folder. I sometimes watch woodworking video while on planes, which triggers some interesting conversations.

2) There are hundreds of used books on woodworking on Amazon. Order some on basic tools and woodworking. You'll need to learn to tune up saws and other tools, and books are how I learned to do these things. It wasn't until I tuned up my saws that good results began to happen. My saws cut exactly 90 and 45, or any angle I need now. Two books I really love are Bill Hylton’s “Woodworking with the Router,” and “The Joint Book” by Terrie Noll. The Noll Book is a really concise and heavily illustrated reference with great hints for making every variety of joints. There are lots of good table saw guides.

3) I made some of my first projects with MDF or ordinary plywood before using more expensive material. Make the same project several times with improved skill, material and workmanship each time. Great learning method.

4) Consider making cabinets or stands for each of your power tools as first projects. My first cabinet was of MDF and my sander and all my sanding gear still sit on and in it. I can't tell you how much confidence I got from building space efficient shop stands and now, all the tools in my smallish shop are on casters and easily moved around for use and cleanup. Put doors on every cabinet to reduce wandering dust and to master making face frames and doors. BTW, if you add casters, use two non swivels on the back and two locking casters on the front--make sure the lock secures both the wheel rotation and the swivel so your carts don't skip around in use. My shop made stands also take up far less floor space than the spread-legged ones that came with many tools, which makes it far easier to move tools around in a compact shop--which is necessary to clean out the insidious sawdust.

5) Many of the woodworking supply stores in the US (and I imagine overseas) have demos on weekends. Attend and get to know the people you meet there. They can turn you on to sources of wood and you can get some nice help and begin a friendship or two. Don’t forget to talk with the employees as well. At our local Rockler, several of the employees are serious and experienced woodworkers and always eager to help. I’ve also found some of the big box stores employ a few very experienced wood workers, carpenters, electricians and plumbers. You just have to start a brief conversation, if they seem knowledgeable, ask them about what they did before they worked at the store, that will get the conversation flowing.

6) Among your first purchases should be some form of dust control. Many woods are proven carcinogens and can quickly damage your lungs. Dust collection information is on this site. I had a 4-inch, home made system installed to collect sawdust (see update below), but I also have and recommend a dust mask with a small fan that pulls in pressurized air that not only keeps dust out, but also keeps my glasses from fogging. Got mine at Rockler and I keep a couple of sets of rechargable AA batteries ready to use. 

For cutting just a piece or two, I keep surgical style disposable masks handy. I also built a box with 20x20 filter inside and a fan that pulls air through to remove fine airborne dust over time. You can even tape a filter to the back of a fan in a pinch. Don't take your mask off right after cutting or cleaning up because there is always dust floating around for awhile. If you start coughing, it means you need to pay very close attention to dust control and wearing a mask. It takes months to recover from a bout of working unprotected with MDF (Medium Density Fiberboard) without a mask. 

Update: After spending a LOT of money trying to make my own dust collection system work, I bought a 4 inch/100mm, 2hp unit from Harbor Freight for about $200. It collects the sawdust in a plastic bag which is easier and far less messy to dispose of. The HF unit was on sale and goes on sale from time to time. I would have been money ahead to have bought it in the first place. There are many dust collection machines out there and I wouldn’t go the home made route again. 

Chop and miter saws are usually the worst sawdust scattering offender in the shop. My solution was to use a clear plastic shower curtain that wraps around the saw and catches most of the sawdust that drops down into a collection box. Don’t force your cut on this kind of saw since that seems to make the scatter even worse. Pull the blade across the workpiece toward you for a shallow cut, then deepen the cut pushing the blade away. This channels more sawdust backwards into your collection system. 

I also use my dust collection system to clean up the floor. It has one 4 inch flex hose that moves from tool to tool. My router fence has a 2.5 inch port behind the bit, on the fence. There is also a 4 inch port on the box that contains the router under the table. You can find an adapter that has a Y shape, one arm attaches to the 4 inch collector hose, the other connector goes to the fence port. It helps a lot. The problem with sawdust on the router table is that it can lift the workpiece up slightly so your cuts will be off. You must sweep this sawdust away frequently, so keep a wide brush handy. 

7) Take your sweet time with projects, there's no rush and it is easy to have a project nearly complete, then make a careless, quick cut or other error that ruins all your good work. In most cases, it is best to fit pieces by putting them in place and marking rather than just measuring and cutting. Cut a bit over and shave the piece down (or use a good block plane) for an exact fit. A good block plane, nice and sharp, is a basic tool you'll use more often than you’d imagine.

8) Buy the very best table saw you can manage. It will quickly become the most used tool in your shop. A little debt could move you up a notch and help you produce better results and cut thicker wood. Get the best tools you can afford and set them up as precisely as you can, you’ll find instructions in your used book collection or on YouTube. Read the reviews and ask questions on the forum before you choose. To me, it is worth it to use credit if necessary to move up the quality scale for the table saw. 

There are models called hybrid saws that have the mechanical works attached to the cabinet rather than the top, which is good. I recently replaced my old contractor saw with a Laguna Fusion saw. My shop is not wired for 220, so I was happy with the 110volt, 1 3/4 hp motor. Many forum members have been very happy with less expensive models, Grizzly for example, but I prefer the Laguna for its amazingly flat table and extensions and its fit and finish (and reasonable price). Learn to set up and tune up your saws and tools (books and videos show you how) because you can’t make anything great if your tools are even slightly off. Many people prefer the Saw Stop because it all but eliminates the risk of cutting off a digit, but you’ll pay about twice the price of otherwise equal saws.

Until you get a good table saw, you can get fair results using a circular saw and a straight edge. A home made straight edge is made by attaching a 1x straight edged board to a piece of hard particle type board (Masonite in the US). Run the saw along the 1x to cut off the excess and to form a perfectly straight edge. This will also reduce chipout or rough edges. The finished jig will be 250-300 mm wide (10-12 inches), by about 5 ft. long (150 cm).

The best safety device is paying very close attention to what you’re doing with a saw, but a close second on the table saw is a MicroJig Gripper, which lets you control wood on the saw while keeping your fingers safely away from the blade. There is a fancy and a simpler model, either of which is good.

Band saw add on: I had a conventional Delta band saw, and never used it much. Recently bought a Laguna 14/Twelve band saw primarily for resawing. It is a beauty and was on sale to boot. I have not really used it much so far nearly as much as a smaller 10 inch Rikon I use for minor cutoffs or curves. If you're making furniture with curves, a good, 14 inch or larger band saw is a must.

9) If you can, get an electrician to add a 220 outlet or two to your shop (USA only). If you set up in the garage, you may be able to use the electrical outlet for the dryer. There are many tools that require 220 volts to work best, and many used 220 v tools are available at really good prices--if you feel comfortable buying used. Another tool source is to visit estate sales. Every once in awhile, you find tools no one else in the family desires or knows the value of, so you can get them cheap.

If you don't have a router yet, I have come to like the Triton TRA001, which is perfect for table use, particularly since you can adjust height quite precisely from the above the table with its built in lift. That feature really saves my knees. However, it is just too heavy for this old guy to control freehand. I really like the Bosch 1617 EVSPK for hand held use. There is a newer model that has a light and switch on the handle that costs more. Both come in a kit with fixed and plunge base. Bosch has many accessories available that are very well made. Others like different brands, but Mike recently checked in on the topic and compared PorterCable plus other brands and I thought the Bosch came out ahead. I prefer the raising and lowering mechanism on the Bosch with its precise micro adjustment knob. The Bosch fixed base can be used as a lift in a table. The books on routers and other topics are really useful for understanding some of the arcane woodworking terms associated with this must have tool..

10) When it comes to router bits, try to stick to the half inch (12mm) shafts with carbide cutting tips. These are astonishingly sharp. Bosch and Freud are easily available at HD and Lowes, but there are lots of other excellent brands including the well liked Whiteside and Sommerfield bits. Be careful of those ultra sharp tips, which are fragile. I'd suggest storing them in one of those foam lined cases you can get pretty cheap from Harbor Freight, loosely packed so they don't click together. A few of the cheap bits don’t have carbide tips. Spiral bits are sometimes used to cut grooves. Carbide spiral bits are both expensive and fragile and it takes very little abuse to ruin them. Many use high speed steel bits for that purpose.

I buy bits as I need them and don't much care for kits. However, someone recently suggested getting a kit to start out with, then gradually replacing only the bits you actually use with top grade bits. This makes some sense to me, but stick to the half inch shafts if you can manage it--most kits I’ve seen have 1/4 inch shafts. I would avoid huge sets with odd bits you are unlikely ever to use. A few standard bits most of us have are the round over bits. You can get them in different sizes, but mostly you’re likely to use the quarter, half and ¾ sizes. Another bit that is very useful for cabinetry is the half inch rabbiting bit with a bearing. Some come with a changable bearing that allows you to change the depth of the rabbit. Doing fancier stuff makes those cash register numbers spin because door bit sets, for example, are pricey! 

One more thing about using bits, don’t try to take off too much wood in one pass. Make several passes taking a little more wood with each pass. Pay attention to the grain of the wood (that is covered in most books on routing) with a final pass just shaving and making for a very smooth finish. My personal rule is to cut no more than 1/8 th of an inch per pass. The larger the bit, the slower you should set the speed control. 

11) The most useful item I own for my saws is a Wixey digital angle gauge, which allows me to set up all my saws to exact angles (eg: 90 degrees to the table). It wasn't until I started being meticulous about this that my projects started working out right. These are about $30 on Amazon.

I have a Bosch 10 inch compound sliding miter saw that I also love, but use it mainly for cross cutting long pieces, but its ability to cut at precise angles is wonderful. I use this saw more for construction projects than fine projects. I used a shower curtain suspended around this saw to help control the sawdust. It helps some. The other hint on a sliding miter saw is to make the first cut pulling the blade toward you, not too deep. Then push down and back. The first cut makes a little channel so the sawdust has a path back into the shower curtain.

12) Pocket Hole jig and construction. Although there are many ways to make cabinets and face frames, I have found that pocket hole screws have really made making them easier. Just remember, coarse threads for soft woods, fine thread for hard woods, and I find the square head easier to drive correctly than the Phillips type. My Kreg pocket hole jig is mounted on a chunk of plywood that I can clamp down. The thing makes a lot of sawdust so dust collection is a good idea. I also find that with careful, exact 90 degree end cuts to the wood, the pocket hole approach produces absolutely square cabinets and face frames. You’ll want a couple of face clamps and a Kreg right angle clamp if you use pocket hole joinery on cases. There are many helpful videos on this jig and it is not very expensive as tools go.

13) Make a table saw sled (lots of YouTube videos on how to) for perfect 90 degree cuts on your table saw. I had a little more money than time, so I bought the sled Rockler makes that has a swinging fence and a very precise angle scale. I love that thing and set up a special shelf right next to my table saw to store it and keep it flat. Cross cuts on the sled are wonderfully exact and it prevents most tear out, the ragged or splintered area at the end of a cut. The sled is also a much safer way to cut short pieces as well. You set the sled to a precise 90 or 45 angle using a drafting square. 

Most saws come with a miter gauge, but I prefer one of the precision gauges. I have an Osborne gauge I really like, but many here like Incra’s gauge. Precision is important with gauges.

You will read a LOT about jigs here and in your books and videos. Jigs, accurate T squares, a good straightedge are all incredibly useful for producing good work. The more I venture into really good hard wood construction, the more I appreciate how jigs produce accurate results without wasting expensive wood through mis-cuts.

14) I had a lot of problems with tear out at first, but most of that stopped when I started using a sacrificial backup block to push the last bit of a piece through the router or saw. I often use square pieces of MDF (medium density fiberboard) because it is cheap and stays flat. When it gets torn up, I just cut off a chunk and use what’s left. Really helps! You can do the same with any piece by putting a backer board behind where the cut goes--you cut through the piece first, the backer last. You may also want to use feather boards to hold boards in correct alignment to the fence and blade or bit.

Zero Clearance Inserts for the table saw: On the table saw, buy or make blank inserts to make zero clearance inserts (see YouTube for how to do it), this really helps make great, tear-out free cuts. I also found that I wanted to push that last quarter inch through the bit too fast, now I feed at a steady pace all through the cut. 

15) Clamps: The joke is you can never have too many clamps. The ones I use most are about $3 each at Harbor Freight, about 9 inch F clamps (they look like an F). I have 18 of them. The same source has longer versions up to 24 inches and I keep 4 to 6 of the 18 and 24 inch models. I have four sets of two of 24 to 60 inch (Jet) parallel clamps for making really square cabinets and other items where holding things square for glue up is important. The better the quality of bar clamps, the thicker and stronger the bar will be. I’ve all but given up on plastic clamps, but have a few that look like scissors for lightly holding things together or down. Depending on what you’re making, a few wooden hand screw clamps could be useful, including holding small parts for safer routing. I recently added a couple of special steel C clamps that have a 12 inch open throat. Very handy item! 

16) Hand planes and hand tools: Learning to use these is something of an art, as is proper sharpening and setting of their blades. There are lots of woodworkers who really love working with hand tools, most will suggest you buy used and clean and tune them up--which is actually quite fun. I prefer just to buy new and really like the Wood River V3 brand for its quality and acceptable price. 

Chisels are important particularly if you are making furniture. Sharpening chisels is a basic skill involving many ultra fine grits of sandpaper, ultra flat surfaces, maybe diamond grit sharpening stones—arcane stuff, but anything less than a razor sharp chisel is pretty useless. Don’t scrimp on chisels, cheap ones get dull fast. Look up sharpening methods on YouTube, it takes patience but not much money to work sharp. I recently bought a diamond sharpening device with diamond dust imbedded in a nickel steel plate. It has small cut out ovals so the metal grit doesn't clog the diamond surface. Use these sparingly and use one of the specialty diamond sharpening lubricants with it. I use this for quick sharpening touch ups, just 4-5 strokes will do. It’s a little easier to use than the sand paper method, which I save for major sharpening tasks. The most important thing is to flatten the back of the first inch or two of the chisel. Unless that is flat, you can’t sharpen a chisel or plane blade (iron) accurately.

The one plane every shop should have is a small block plane. These have so many uses that’s it is hard to list them all, but they are really great for trimming up ends of workpieces, quickly rounding over edges without having to set up a router, fine fitting the length of a board. New ones can be had in decent quality for about $100 bucks and up. All planes require being tuned up before they are any good. You can look this process up on YouTube. Cheap block planes are passable if you really work them over first, but most won’t hold an edge very well and some are not milled accurately and will never cut right.

17) If you have a dedicated shop space, take the time and trouble to insulate it. You will enjoy working in it much more if you're not roasting or freezing. I installed a middle sized window AC unit through a shop shed wall for relief from our desert summer and it is now even more of a pleasure to be out there. Insulation also holds in heat during winter. A couple of heaters bring the temp up, but just one keeps it comfortable after that. Cold fingers are clumsy, not good around spinning blades!

Finally, Stick suggests that you use the Forum’s archives when you have questions. There is a wealth of answers to any questions you might have. He also cautions about using one word search terms, which can return massive amounts of information. Here’s the link: https://archive.org/

Woodworking is not necessarily a cheap hobby. Wood can be costly, so are decent tools, And there's hardware, stuff for jigs, dust collection and on and on as you get going. My good wood supplier is 60 miles away, so I often work in decent local pine and plywood with as many layers as I can find. I found some decent plywood at HD. Before long you will hear how superior Baltic Birch is to the best of HD ply, but you have to ferret out a decent source. Chinese made birch ply is generally no match for the real stuff, which, when you cut it shows no voids inside. To me the 60 miles is a small price to pay to work with the good ply.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Do a good amount of research into what tools you'll need versus what tools you _think_ you need. Many shop shelves are loaded with tools used once and never again.


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Triton Giveaway*

Woodworking is a fascinating hobby & having said that, before you leap in- READ. The internet is a treasure trove of information & read up to understand, what you plan to do and its pitfalls. The knowledge and experience gained by our colleagues is easily available for us to gainfully use and better our skills. Tools are to be respected and safety always kept topmost. Patience is a virtue badly needed in this hobby. Nothing comes easy, perseverance and hard work form the bedrock of this fascinating hobby.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am going to push for dust collection, which may be overlooked by many. It is very important, especially if you want to be able to do woodworking long term. The finer the dust, the more important it becomes.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Work in a well lit shop and keep dust at a minimum.

Frank


----------



## tmyers (Jan 11, 2017)

First and foremost, be safe. Avail your self of help from forums such as this one and the many how to videos that are out there. Become a student of your woodworking adventure and stay in learner mode.

Lastly have fun and enjoy what you have created.

that's all I have to say about that!!!


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

A good start would be to read Bill Hylton's "Woodworking with the Router".

Happy Routering

Bob


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't procrastinate.
Make something even if it's not perfect.
Learn from your mistakes and enjoy the process!
After all, wood DOES grow on trees.


----------



## joericky (Apr 23, 2015)

*Safety*

Safety First. Eyes, Ears, Hand, and Dust.
Take care of these items first and the router will do the job.


----------



## MorrisonCharles (Feb 13, 2009)

New woodworkers should develop the habit of "Giving it TRY". When you see something of interest, try to do it yourself. We learn to do better work by doing the work again and again. We are not wasting time and materials but rather are investing that time and material to learn and prefect the skill and technique necessary to accomplish the fulfillment of our desires. Always try to do the more difficult of two different methods so your skills are allways improving.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst not entering this promotion, I reckon that it is a great idea and joining forces with Triton is an even greater idea. Since fitting a TRA001 under my table quite some years ago I haven't regretted it for a moment.


----------



## DocHomer (May 12, 2014)

Plan for dust collection and person breathing protection from the start, even if it is initially as simple as a shopvac and cheap dust mask.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Purchase the highest quality tools and components you can afford on your budget for the tools you use most often. This is especially true of routers and bits. If you can only have one router, get one that can be used fixed or plunge. 

There is nothing more frustrating than having a cheap tool fail in the middle of a project. I do purchase cheaper tools that I only need occasionally but I always have an alternative way to do something in case that tool fails.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't be afraid to try new techniques. If you have doubts, practice first on something such as pine. Its's cheap and you won't kick yourself as hard when you mess it up, which you will inevitably do. But in the interest of safety, if you have reservations about something you are about to do and you don't feel safe doing it, trust your gut and don't do it. Get advice before you go any further. This forum is a great place to find it. One thing a new member will quickly notice is that safety is a central theme in the discussions. Ignore the advice of the experts at your own peril!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Good quality blades and bits are just as important as a good quality tool. Don't skimp on them. Cheap ones can make the best tool perform poorly.


----------



## BTimmer (Feb 7, 2015)

Start with small projects and increase their complexity as you build your skill level.


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

DON'T folllow the usual instructions: "If all else fails, read the instructions." Instead please read the instructions/manual first - you will save time, money and body parts.


----------



## aganser (Nov 10, 2014)

When beginning a new project, I would suggest making and constructing with test pieces before using quality wood so as to assure yourself of measurements, fit and design completeness. I find that there are always issues not considered in depth on the first go around.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Always wear eye protection. Put your breathing and hearing protection on when needed, but wear your safety specs all the time. That way you won't forget to put them on before starting up a power tool. Forgetting them just once might be all it takes.

If you find yourself thinking "this seems like it could go wrong" then stop. It probably will go wrong.

Don't allow anyone to distract you when using power tools. If someone comes to speak to you, don't respond until the tool is turned off *and the blade/cutter has stopped spinning*.

Watch the good wood-working TV shows, and read the good forums (this one is the best, of course). You'll see so many diverse ways of approaching any given problem. Take Youtube videos and blogs with a pinch of salt though. Youtube is not always a reliable guide to safe working practices.

Use Google images search for design inspiration.

Don't be afraid of using hand tools. They might take a little more practice to master than power tools, but probably not as much as you think, and sometimes they really are the best way to do a job.

Take photos of your projects and share them on a forum. Your fellow woodworkers will appreciate your work in a way that your non-woodworking family and friends cannot  You'll get useful feedback and you might inspire someone else.


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

*Go Slow*

Go slow and take your time when designing and building projects. Don't get frustrated or discouraged when things don't line up or work they way you want, it will get better with practice and repetition.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

AT ALL TIMES be aware of others in the shop. Watch out for hazards on the floor, and NEVER get in a hurry.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

My tip would be to count your fingers on day one and if when your retire you still have them all, then you've been woodworker. N


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Buy the *best quality* tools you can afford. There is no such thing as a *cheap tool*.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

When you do take the plunge into larger shop machines i.e. jointer, planer, bandsaw, etc.. I would recommend by good used machines to start off with like General, Powermatic, Delta, Grizzly and buy this book Shop Machines by John White so you can tune and maintain them.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Just build something. Don't wait until you have the perfect tool. If you just build things you may find out that you don't need that special tool. You have what you need. Just build stuff.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Start off with something simple projectwise to get familiar with ww, tools, and to see if you even like it. Add tools and supplies as you need them. Won't take long to know what you'll use and not use.


----------



## chiefjd (Nov 1, 2015)

safety first and make sure moving parts have stopped moving
watch your fingers-- cover your eyes with glasses
read instructions and ask if need be
jd..


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Turn on your brain before you turn on a tool, even if it's just a screw driver. If you're not sure that what you're going to attempt to do is safe then it isn't. Find another way to do it. Never be afraid to ask for help. One thing you'll learn about woodworkers, they love to share their experience and help others.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Find a mentor that is willing to spend time with you and watch and learn. Secondly, a number of community colleges offer evening classes in hand tools techniques, cabinetmaking, etc. If one is available nearby, consider enrolling. Not only do you have the opportunity of using a wide variety of tools, but you will do so under supervision by an experienced woodworker.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I have a math bent, but bear with me:

Let,

SO = your significant other (wife, husband, whatever...)
Completion = number of projects you've completed
Money = amount of money that you've spent on tools
Time = time spent on projects, particularly instead of doing what your SO thinks you should be doing
Happiness = your SO's happiness, which I hope is related to your own happiness

Then one can demonstrate that

*Happiness = Completion / (Money * Time)
*

Namely, if this ratio is too small, SO's are very unhappy. The critical value is SO dependent. And when starting out, it can be a struggle to get far away from zero and stay there. Pick easy projects that the SO likes, before you buy anything (don't promise a dining room set). I started with an easy kitchen stool, that she still loves and uses every day.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

My advice for someone just getting into woodworking would be:
Decide what you wanted to build.
Determine if you can build it, (skill set)
Look at every aspect of the build, How each step will be done.
Check what tools are needed to complete this project, safely.
Make a detailed sketch, or get a set of plans to use as a guide.
Do not rush anything, no matter how simple the task is.
Work safely, and patiently. It should be enjoyable.
Check your work as you proceed.
After this first project is completed, you can judge how to proceed with your next project.

This may seem like a lot of trouble. In the end you will be better focused on how to approach projects, and get better results.

Safety first!

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The points made to date have covered it all and have been well put. 

My addition would be the 2 rules of "levers". 
1) If you don't know what "lever A" is for then
2) The "leaver B" and ASK.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Be patient, acquire your tools & equipment 1 by 1 & don't feel you have to purchase everything at once.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

*What tips would you offer to people just getting started with woodworking?*

My tips would be/are to first keep in mind that if it will cut wood it will cut skin and bone. Therefore learn what safety equipment needed, from things like push sticks to ear protection, and what are the proper ways to use these things. 
Also, wood dust can be very small and do substantial harm not only to lungs but also the cardiovascular system, so a dust control system needs to be in place, the most important part of which might be a face mask that meets at least the N95 spec.
Finally, always have a well rested, clear mind with no distractions; a second of inattention can have life-long consequences (not ot mention bank-breaking medical bills)

After all that, Enjoy!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

*What tips would you offer to people just getting started with woodworking?*

Learn to use the tools you have safely. As your skills build, you may want to add more tools. There are plenty of projects you can complete with just a skill saw and a router. What ever tools you use be safe and use hearing, dust, and eye protection.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Enjoy the time you have alone*

I suggest you start by organizing your workspace and know where all of your tools are, the shop will get messy if you do not put items away when you are finished with them and it saves you from the frustration of not finding them when you need them. When you get tired quit working, it is easy to make mistakes when you are tired. It might save you from have to redo something or for safety sake save you from injury. 

Once you choose a project, research it to get ideas you might want to incorporate in your project. I find I enjoy and learn a great amount watching videos of someone explaining what they are doing as they build. Read these forums, see what others have done, and ask questions.

Like others on this forum, I find I am really a tool person. I buy new tools as I go along as needed; for me, it is easier to justify their expense that way.

Lastly, I will say that I am not a very seasoned builder but with each project I tackle, I learn more as well as hone my skill set.

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## rbs (Jan 6, 2009)

I would watch a bunch of youtube videos to get a idea of what you can do with the tools you own or want


----------



## Dave Young (Jun 21, 2013)

Join as many woodworking groups that you can find, there is a wealth of information at your disposal. Take what you learn and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

*What tips would you offer to people just getting started with woodworking?*

I would offer...

Chances are a start into woodworking might be from doing small projects around the house...trim, molding, etc... Then bigger projects...deck, floor, repairs, etc...

Each of those projects created tool purchases. Likewise for woodworking...don't go buying all the tools others may have taken years to accumulate - let the project drive the purchases, not the other way around.

Then make sure the purchases are driven by best quality the budget can afford. This will allow a new woodworker to find their "niche". For example, one may develop an interest in small arts and crafts...scroll saw, small bandsaw, etc... On the other hand building furniture with reclaimed wood would require totally different purchases.

Allow yourself the opportunity to grow into the craft, pick that niche, feed it accordingly.

Equally important...research, research, research...questions, questions, questions...learn, learn, learn... Understand the techniques and practice, practice, practice until "perfected"...

...AND DON'T FORGET ALL THE SAFETY RECOMMENDATIONS...! ! !

This forum is exceptional at helping a new woodworker get started...provides sufficient information for the new woodworker to make their own decisions...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

If you are a beginning woodworker, start with a beginner's project and use that to learn the basics - how to use your measuring equipment, how to cut parts to size and how to assemble the project. Once you have the basics, move on to a slightly bigger project that needs a new "skill", keep testing your skills on each project and you'll find that each new skill becomes a little easier to acquire based on the experience you already have. While it's good to push the envelope as it were, realize that most people can't go from a birdhouse to a baby grand in one step, and don't get discouraged if something doesn't work out quite right the first time, most skills take time and practice to master.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Look for a woodworking club in your area by searching for whatever interests you- furniture making, routing, woodturning, etc. The Internet should give you more leads than you could follow up on in a year


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

The thing that has helped me far more than anything was finding a forum with the kind of people who are talented, generous with their hard earned knowledge, considerate and polite, and are the kind of people you enjoy communicating with regardless of whether the subject is woodworking, or other shared interests. I'm fortunate to have found that here. And, Surprise!, I now count some of them to be among the best friendships I've ever had, even though we've never met face to face.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

If your first thought is "this is a bad idea".. It probably is!!

Nice to see the vast majority of the entrants are actually active contributing members of the forum!!!


----------



## rbm328 (Jan 1, 2011)

The tip I had to learn is, You Will Make Mistakes. 
Everyone does - even the professionals. Its okay.
You learn from your mistakes and move on.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Tom thanks for this very comprehensive 17 point article for woodworkers new and old.

Having said that I'm wondering if you might explain what you mean in point 1 sentence one? I'm pretty savvy when it comes to computers and WWW but you've stumped me with this one.

1) *If you are using Firefox browser, get a free add on YouTube download helper app. *

Again thank you, Kerry


----------



## repeters1 (Oct 25, 2009)

If you are really serious about getting into woodworking, take your time and research what tools you want and choose the best you can afford, even if it takes a little longer to buy them. 
Buying cheap is easy but in the long run it will be more expensive when you have to buy up because the cheap model broke, was under powered or didn't do what you wanted it to do.


----------



## jlarson86 (Feb 19, 2017)

*my tip*

my tip would be to never be scared to ask a question , knowledge is power! 
take your time and work smarter not harder and it will show in your work , a rushed work piece will never look as good as something that you've taken your time to create (also when you rush accidents happen and can be dangerous )
but more then anything enjoy what you do, have fun because when you do what love and love what you do you'll never work a day in your life


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

Always think how to do anything safely and easily reproducible. 

Doing it will hopefully force you to stop and think. hopefully you find a safer and smarter way to do it. And not do anything in a rush

For example, if you were to think about making 10 of the same cut, would you put in any stop blocks, blocks at the exit of the cut to avoid splintering, ensure that you can do micro/fine adjustments, or maybe just use a test piece first


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

Just starting? Keep it simple. Make stuff. If you make stuff that you yourself need and will use you'll get the maximum feedback- you'll see how well it ended up being what you intended to make and how it fails, which will teach you what you need to be better at. Using your own creations will hone your design skills.

Study the work you admire. If it's furniture, find some nice pieces, crawl underneath them, turn them around, take pictures and measurements and practice the jointery and finishes.

Understand that it is a long process and you will get better as you go.


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

Research. Then right tools for the right job. Then practice, practice and practice. But above all; Enjoy what you do...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Larkan said:


> ...Having said that I'm wondering if you might explain what you mean in point 1 sentence one? I'm pretty savvy when it comes to computers and WWW but you've stumped me with this one.
> 
> 1) *If you are using Firefox browser, get a free add on YouTube download helper app. *
> 
> Again thank you, Kerry


 @Larkan Hi Kerry, Firefox is a free browser for the WEB. I prefer using it. You can download special apps to enhance its use. You will see 3 bars on the top menu and on that you will find an icon for addons. Follow that and search for a YouTube downloader, usually these are free. The ones I like place a "Download" button to the YouTube screen. Click that button and you start downloading a copy of the video you're watching.

I don't save every video because some are a little iffy on method and advice. But there are some, such as the Sommerfeld videos that are tremendously good (he uses a Triton TRA001, by the way), and well worth watching over and over again. Saving videos is more reliable than watching online and repeatedly searching out the same video. Hope this helps. 

Amazing, isn't it just how helpful and friendly and skilled the bunch at Router Forum are.


----------



## Don Butler (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't buy cheap bits and don't buy small shank bits unless the cutting end is very small.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Buy quality tools for long term use


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Triton Router Prize*

Begin with small ,easy to manage projects & as your skill/techniques improve,then go ahead & amaze everyone,including yourself, by producing the items you dreamed about when you started this wonderful hobby or career. Jamesjj:smile:


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Watch videos, ask questions and learn to make safety your first priority.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

jj777746 said:


> Begin with small ,easy to manage projects & as your skill/techniques improve,then go ahead & amaze everyone,including yourself, by producing the items you dreamed about when you started this wonderful hobby or career. Jamesjj:smile:


Yes! Try to avoid setting yourself up for frustration by getting in over your head at first. You'll be surprised at the satisfaction you'll get from successfully making something really simple at first.

For me, making jigs is very enjoyable. And the more you make, the easier time you'll have when you get into more complex projects.


----------



## ACE0220 (Feb 11, 2017)

Read the OPERATOR and OWNER'S manual carefully before you start. Join the ROUTERS FORUM because there are people here give great advice because the have done what we as beginners want to. The are experienced ROUTERS who do this every day. email deleted by Moderator


----------



## curlie jones (Feb 2, 2012)

Observe all safety practices and make them so routine that they become automatic. Hearing, eye, and dust protection are all as important as keeping all your digits!


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

I would suggest a good thorough knowledge of hand tools and how to use them properly will get you a long way. Stick to the basics with hand tools, but being able to fine tune work with them is absolutely huge. 

Also, a stout workbench, something that can be clamped to and beaten on without mercy. This can be made of white pine or Southern yellow Pine or Douglass fir-does not need to be two grand worth of hard maple. A good front vise , which does not need to be quick release, is a must. 

Google vise-less work-holding and YouTube and the English woodworker has a decent video on how to use holdfasts for traditional work. 

Gramercy makes good hold fasts for a little over $30 a pair. They are available from tools for working wood. 

Ana White has some good designs and idies for someone just starting out, don't be afraid to build simple things. Most of what you build as a woodworker will probably be very simple. Even Brian, the Luthier who shares my shop space, spends a lot of his time and talents making minor modifications to existing musical instruments. 

Also, if you are of the type that really likes to understand what you are working with, 

https://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Wood-Craftsmans-Guide-Technology/dp/1561583588

Bruce's book Understanding wood is an excellent resource. 

But I gave everyone more than was asked for...hmmm....start out with a little bit of hand tool knowledge and a decent bench, the rest will come.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I would tell people to do their homework and think about which tools you really need. If you don't do your homework you could end up with some fancy tools that you never use. Regards Bob


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Use the best setup / fixture for the job. If you need it, buy it or build it … chances are you will use it again. It will pay for itself in the time, the material and (potentially) aggravation you will save from making do without it. (Caveat – this is only an effective approach until you run out of storage for such items)


----------



## chucketn (Jan 15, 2017)

Less haste, more speed. Buy the best tools and materials you can afford, but it's o.k. to practice cuts and techniques on scrap before committing to good material.

Chuck


----------



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Before starting the router or the circular saw, touch your eyes, nose and ears to make sure you are wearing safety glasses, mask and hearing protection. You will know if one is missing  . Sounds strange, but it will become a habit.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Suggestion to a new woodworker:

Start out small. Find a project that isn't too detailed, or complicated. Wood Working for Mere Mortals is a great way to start out, in my opinion. Most of his projects are small or easy enough for a newbie to follow, and a video to help along the way to boot on Youtube. A new skill/hobby will turn off someone real quick if the project they've picked is bigger than they can handle.


----------



## Ion McCusker (Feb 23, 2017)

*Newbie myself*

As someone who recently joined the ranks of amateur woodworking, the best advice I have with my limited scope is to take the time to figure out what technique works best for you. As a lefty, sometimes I have to come up with some pretty hacky ways of working with some tools, especially hand planes. Starting with a new tool or technique is pretty time-consuming at first but as you crawl to the end of the tunnel you'll find that you learn neat little tricks or hacks that cumulatively save you a bunch of time in your next project and an overall better result.


----------



## ibrewster (Sep 1, 2013)

*Keep it simple*

Start simple, particularly with joinery, then as you gain confidence move to more complicated projects/joints. You don't want to start off with through-mortise and tenon joints or dovetails until you know you can do butt joints correctly.


----------



## Mike McNamara (Feb 18, 2013)

Plan material usage to maximize your yield.


----------



## lannypenwell (Feb 23, 2017)

Buy tools as you need them. Don't be in a big hurry to outfit your shop.


----------



## Umpire.20 (Feb 18, 2013)

*What tips would you offer to people just getting started with woodworking?*

Measure twice and cut once!!!!!

Don't limit yourself in what you do. Start slowly and progress onto bigger and better things. You PROBABLY can do it if you try.


----------



## cwdance1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Take your time and make sure you do the best job you know how to do.


----------



## dff3 (Jan 5, 2017)

One must maintain complete focus & respect with power tools as much as one would with motorcycles and guns. They're all great fun... til they're not. Please be safe.

David


----------



## BGoulette (Mar 14, 2013)

Know what you're getting into: understand you'll have to develop patience like never before, and that there's an investment to getting started. Of course, be respectful of the machines you're using: they'll eat your fingers and anything else you feed them without remorse!


----------



## Jnuss2000 (Jun 4, 2014)

See if your community college has woodworking classes. Dallas does. It's a great way to learn the basics, use tools and have fun. And, it's less expensive than the retail store classes. If you're 65 or older in Texas, you have a chance to learn with free tuition! Go for it!


----------



## DownRangeNC (Feb 23, 2017)

Purchase quality tools and learn to use them properly. You don't need the most expensive tools out there!


----------



## acradiodoc (Dec 26, 2011)

SAFETY above all else!!!


----------



## Quin (Aug 13, 2007)

My advice would be to make something. Dive in, and begin creating things. Practice, make mistakes, fit what you've read and seen on YouTube into your actual experiences. Be hard on yourself - your critical eye is what is going to make you a better woodworker.

And, as always, stay safe. Especially with tailed devils. If you can't think of a safe way to do something, you haven't thought enough about it. Don't take chances with your eyes and hands. You'll miss those when they are gone.


----------



## uptonogd (Jul 14, 2013)

*Love the look and features*

I'm hoping this will make a nice addition to a table saw extension.


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

Envision your cuts before you make them, scketcup can be useful to "play" with your project before you make the first cut. Wood can always be cut more than once but putting it back on isn't so easy.


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 7, 2008)

*Patience*

Start with a simple project, go slow and careful, use inexpensive wood. Be prepared to create a lot of sawdust and to throw away a lot of mistakes. Above all else, use good, not cheap, tools. The third time you get something right you'll understand what all the words you have read about the techniques involved really meant.


----------



## jugger18 (Jul 13, 2014)

Test any new technique on scrap first.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*From my own experience, be sure and check into the safety that is needed to use any tools. Safety to Me is the most important part of any successful project, not only pertaining to wood working. 

Before Reading this information below, I want you to know, I have only worked with wood for a bout 18 months, so my information will not be as valuable as many others here on the Forum. Good Luck
Here is a list of tips I still try to follow. (1) talk to others in the field and listen to their experience. (2) Start with very basic projects, do not spend a lot of money on tools and other items you think you need. (3) look the wood working areas over and make a good decision as to what you may want to build. (4) do not be afraid to ask questions pertaining to exactly what you want to do. 
You may want to attend a wood craft show. Use the internet as almost anything and everything you can think of is there to be viewed. Never feel like you cannot make a mistake. *[/B]


----------



## djmoss (Nov 9, 2008)

What helped me starting out was asking questions of Admin and then practicing on small projects to gain a better understanding of my tools and safety procedures


----------



## pdennert (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pocket Screws are your friend.*

Use pocket screws! Even after you have mastered traditional jointery pocket screws are always a great option for many woodworking jobs.


----------



## bcross6 (May 29, 2011)

*Don't over reach*

Start with a simple project. Going too big or too complex too quickly will most likely lead to failure and frustration.

Plan your project in detail before you start. This will help you to identify all the components, tools and wood needed in advance.

Take your time. Pay attention to the details. "Measure twice, cut once".


----------



## Dezri Dean (Jun 22, 2009)

Start small!
Not just the size of the project! First projects should be well within the capability of your experience and tools.
Hand tools are usually the least expensive route to start.
Buddy up with another woodworker, we all have knowledge to share and most of us are willing to share the use of our tools!
I've met many aspiring woodworkers who spent thousands of dollars on big equipment that never finished a single project.


----------



## graywolfy (Mar 10, 2009)

Make sure that the safety equipment your using is right for the tool you are using. And always ALWAYS unplug or remove power from any tool before working on it.

Steve


----------



## martinsono (Sep 26, 2010)

Take the first step and make something. Don't wait until you have more tools or are more skilled--just start today. Also, I think reading all you can and youtube videos provide a lot of informative information that can help as well.


----------



## kermitp (Jun 30, 2011)

Start by watching as many online videos as you can. There are videos on almost every woodworking tools and most are free. Before you start any project make or follow a plan. Know exactly what you are going to do and the order you plan to do them. Make yourself a cut list if there isn't one already. If at all possible never use power tools alone, that is, at least until you get comfortable with the tools. Remember every power tools is a DANGEROUS tool. Remember when using power tools it is not a race, go slow and steady. In our hobby shop I see folks trying to force a tool to cut faster by pushing to hard. The result usually is they end up twisting the wood and the next they know it is damaged beyond use. I, personally, don't allow my fellow woodsman to help me when using power tools unless it is a large and heavy piece of lumber. Even when I do ask for help, I explain exactly what I am going to try accomplish. Having said all this, the most important parts are training and planning.


----------



## dtmeier (Dec 1, 2005)

*Beginning woodworker*

Determine the scope of what projects you are going to be building, what power and hand tools meet those needs, and try each tool at a hands on woodshop before you buy. Plan the work and work to the plan.

DTMeier


----------



## billyworley (Nov 10, 2010)

*Don't Measure with a Tape Measure*

If you need to measure between two inside walls (such as when installing trim in a house or measuring an opening in a woodworking project, I don't use a tape measure. I use two flat "sticks". For years, I had some long strips of paneling/wainscoting I used. Since I moved and lost those, I use pieces of pine lattice (cheap at the store). Just make sure both sticks are somewhere between half the distance and the full distance of what you need to measure. Hold the end of one stick against one wall, an end of the other stick against the opposite wall, and use a sharp pencil to make a mark at the end of one stick where it overlaps the other. Then you can cut your trim or stock EXACTLY the length needed without running back and forth to see if your baseboard (crown molding, etc.) fits yet.


----------



## chrisj61 (Jan 14, 2014)

Never ever give up.


----------



## son_of_thunder (Oct 2, 2014)

When first starting on your woodworking journey, try to pick a few projects with simpler joinery and smaller pieces of fewer number. as you attain a certain level of success, begin choosing more difficult projects with more complex joinery. Always think through what you are doing, and take your time. Don't allow any distractions in your work area when using power tools. Keep your work area well lit and ALWAYS use your safety equipment, especially your safety glasses! (Thank you norm!!). Keep your work area clean, use comman sense, and all should be well! Before long you'll be building new kitchen cabinets.... or a boat!!!


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Safety tip: if the cut you're about to make seems like it is scary, it is. Don't do it until you figure out a better way.


----------



## MarkL1957 (Dec 7, 2012)

If when using a new power tool you do not fully understand how to use it, find someone who si familiar with the tool that can show you how to use it safe and properly.


----------



## justjeffb (Aug 27, 2014)

*Removing Pitch from Router Bits, Saw Blades, Etc...*

Save money and use oven cleaner to remove pitch from router bits, saw blades, etc...


----------



## Sunroofguy (Mar 13, 2013)

*Tip for beginners*

For beginners, often the hardest part is just getting started.

So start with something simple and won't take a lot of time, like replacing some trim.

All you need is hand saw, hammer, pencil, finish nails and some trim from the hardware store. If your not happy with the results, or think you F'd it up :frown:, just try again, trim is really cheap and hardware stores have lots :wink:. If your up for it, try using a tape measure and square to build additional skills.


----------



## moabut (Jan 8, 2014)

Research your new tools well and purchase the best you can afford.


----------



## falcody (Jul 10, 2008)

Use different directions for each grit when sharpening planes and chisels. It make the previous grit's scratches easier to see.


----------



## mdimen (Jul 25, 2011)

*Careful does it*

Go slow. Check your measurements twice, then check them again. Inch up on cuts; take multiple passes with the router to avoid tearout. And above all, keep your fingers safe. You only have 10!!


----------



## Eric's Splinter (Feb 12, 2007)

TAKE YOUR TIME. Have a plan (your own or someone else's) What tools are you going to need. Lay them in order; purchase if necessary. Some of mine were bought to do a job I was confident tackling and my wife said, "Alright, go buy what you need." Be sure to get her advice when doing a remodel.......... No, I am not a whimp, just smart!


----------



## burki210 (Dec 27, 2010)

Pay attention. Lapses in attention make sloppy projects and can easily lead to a serious accident.


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

Q: What tips would you offer to people just getting started with woodworking?

A: Don't feel you have to buy your entire shop all at once. A few good tools will see you through most projects. One such tool is a router, and just about everyone makes one. My dad once said, I could buy a cheap tool twice, or a good one once. That advice has served me well.


----------



## aussiman (May 31, 2016)

rule one make sure you finish your woodwork day with the same amount of body parts as you started with.


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

MY ADVISE WOULD BE TO READ ALL THE MATERIAL REGARDING PERSONAL SAFETY FOR THE TOOLS/MACHINES THAT YOU WILL BE USING AND THAT YOU CAN FIND; THEN PRACTICE WITH THE EQUIPMENT BEFORE COMMITING TO CUTTING ANY PROJECT MATERIALS.
ENRICO CARUSO (jaguar1201)


----------



## brian4star (Jul 30, 2010)

*Drawings*

Get good at drawings - both as you try to envision what your project will look like then do a full size drawing with all the joinery to use as you build, great for making templates and measurement checking.


----------



## jeneli (Nov 8, 2011)

start your journey by learning how to use hand tools this will help in your hand eye coordination then graduate to using routers and other power tools.


----------



## frankiet (Jul 29, 2014)

*frankiet*

Learn how to keep your tools sharp.:smile:


----------



## harrisondave (Oct 9, 2011)

Before buying tools, do your research, decide if you really need them, then buy the best you can afford


----------



## Pinball (Oct 7, 2014)

*First tip for all*

The most important thing to accept is that you will make mistakes. Do not be afraid to try something just because you might make a mistake. I do not use the most expensive wood to try new things, cheap pine or scrapes will do, but I do try. You will learn from each mistake and become a better woodworker.


----------



## nortb (Aug 11, 2014)

*Giveaway tips*

Buy the best tools you can afford, even if it means waiting a while to get the tool you need. 
Understand that you will make lots of mistakes as you work towards perfecting your skills. 
Practice makes perfect.
Remember those skills will give you a lifetime of satisfaction.


----------



## Silverback784 (Sep 29, 2016)

Your not going to be perfect every time, expect mistakes and dont give up. Learn how to cover up your mistakes.


----------



## dzempel (May 2, 2008)

You can never own too many routers. Multiple routers allows you to keep a setup through an entire project.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

*tIPS*

What tips would you offer to people just getting started with woodworking?
Let your present skill dictate what wood working tools you need. To increase your tool selection ask for tools be given to you as a present on different occasions such as birthdays or Christmas etc.


----------



## unk (Jul 31, 2011)

1) do your research, then outfit your shop with the best quality tools you can afford.
2) maintain your tools
3) always wear ear and eye protection
4) with new tools, work on scrap wood first, then go to small projects
5) pass your tools along to another enthusiast when you no longer use them - don't let them ruin through disuse


----------



## ECC910 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Ecc 9:10*

Good design and thorough planning are the first steps to success. A poor design well crafted has no value, but an thoughtfully designed piece well executed is most successful. I desire to be more than a good or clever mechanic. Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might... Ecclesiastes 9:10


----------



## motaguense (Apr 7, 2014)

Always cut slightly longer than you think.


----------



## Derring (Nov 20, 2008)

Your first consideration must be for your safety and the safety of those around you. You must ensure that you wear suitable protection and be fully conversant with the manufacturers instructions in the use of all tools.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 19, 2010)

*Roscoe*

The best thing to do with a new router is to practice using it freehand. When suffiicient skill and muscle memory is developed in holding the router to position, within the cutting lines, and numerous passes made at increasing depth, keeping the base flat and becoming familiar with cutting directions then is the time to move to more controlled forms and guides and then to routing tables.


----------



## Teebonejay (Jun 3, 2011)

*My tip:*

Make sure to set the table saw fence once for each measurement and cut all pieces of that dimension. You can never get the fence back to exactly the same spot twice.


----------



## twPearson1 (Jan 5, 2013)

*my thought*

Don't spend too much time on the internet learning how to do something. You must spend more time in the shop.


----------



## lssmo (Dec 8, 2013)

don't be afraid to try......


----------



## gfmiller (Sep 27, 2010)

My tip for woodworking beginners is to learn how to maintain and care for your hand tools and to also adhere to safe working practices for all hand and motor driven tools.
Good luck.


----------



## wurth51 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Don't skimp on your tools*

My suggestion to any new woodworker.... do NOT skimp on your tool purchases. I have often found that good intentions/inventions done by sub-standard tools often result in sub standard outcomes. When it comes to purchasing a tool - you have two choices - go cheap and often OR buy quality and it should last you a lifetime AND the results seldom require correcting or fixing.


----------



## jecrosheck (Jan 31, 2015)

My father taught me - Measure twice and cut once. I think he was an optimist.


----------



## hmatyas123 (Feb 16, 2015)

Find a mentor to show you how to do things. A mentor can make a tough project easlier.


----------



## rickjb (Nov 26, 2010)

My tip, like Brian above - SAFETY FIRST!! Always unplug a tool BEFORE changing any cutting parts (blades, router bits, drill bits, etc.) And keep handy (and use) hearing protection, eye protection and protect those ten digits with push blocks. And last, but not least - don't breathe the sawdust.


----------



## Bort182 (Feb 24, 2017)

*My tips I would offer to people just getting started with woodworking?*

There are a few tips:
1. Safety first!
Tablesaws might seem fun, but losing a finger or getting hit with a piece of kickbacked wood traveling over 100mph and almost taking away your manhood by inches (true story) will make you think twice about buying push bands, Grripper products, etc.

2. Keep organized and your bench clean!
Woodworking can become an obsession! If you're not careful you will have tools (big and small) cluttering up your workspace and nowhere to do work.

3. Do your research before buying tools. 
This is pretty self explanatory, but essentially before say buying a router; do all the research you can to find the one that rates well and fits your needs perfectly. Online articles, magazines, YouTube, etc. can all help you benefit.

Best Regards,
-Andrew


----------



## billfranklin (Dec 10, 2009)

Bite the bullet early, learn how to sharpen your tools.


----------



## arfarfarf (Sep 4, 2011)

*arfarfarf*

If you are new to woodworking just be patient. There are a lot excellent videos on the web and good advise in this forum.


----------



## ronkln (Feb 24, 2017)

Measure twice - cut once!


----------



## Mario Laniel (Oct 27, 2016)

Be VERY careful because woodworking might be addictive!


----------



## Bruce Thomas (Feb 24, 2017)

Learn to sharpen your tools. Most router bits can be sharpened.


----------



## lesmen27 (Apr 26, 2011)

start with a study of several kind of wood before buying any wood


----------



## Rugzak (Apr 4, 2008)

Learn by trying and making mistakes. 
Try it, make it, make mistakes and learn from them.

Do not think about it, just start!


Eric


----------



## sullivans papa (Feb 24, 2017)

New and some experienced woodworkers (like me) fail to realize that when building one-ups of any thing is very difficult and prone to errors; stuff happens. Do your due diligence, practice on scrap or less expensive materials, make drawings even mockups, and try to have fun! A man was told me that the difference between a Pro and Amateur is that the Pro has the right tools and has made the mistakes already!


----------



## John Wells 2 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Giveaway response*

Follow a budget in both time and money and stick to it.


----------



## ppharper (Jan 22, 2008)

Buy the best tools you can afford; start simple and work up as finances allow


----------



## buildwithwood (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't be afraid to ask questions, or ask for advise. If in doubt check all resources and 1, have fun and be safe.


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

*Giveaway response*

My tip to a person just starting out is to start small with a few hand tools, saber saw, skill saw, hand held drill or a small drill press and work your way into woodworking. With these tools you can accomplish most any task in woodworking. Watch a few videos, "I can do that" is one that is designed for new woodworkers.


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Buy the best quality tools you can afford and make sure every power tool you buy has very good to excellent dust collection capability and if you can not afford a 2 stage dust collection buy a shop vac that will connect to your power tools.


----------



## Syntropic (Jun 20, 2010)

*First Advice*

Read about wood's characteristics - then begin working with the different types of wood. Always use scrap pieces to understand what the tools you work with will affect the wood. Work slowly and carefully, especially when using power tools - as more power means that you can damage either yourself, others, or your materials very easily and quickly!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

"My suggestion would be to start-out using only hand tools. Learn the proper techniques to using each of the basic hand tools prior to using power tools. It will be the surest way for someone to learn what their goals are and how they could _best be achieved_ with hand tools and then learn to *appreciate the values* of the power tools. Most injuries occur when someone is being careless or tired. There are skill sets required in all phases of woodworking."

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia
"No tattoos, but many scars - those can tell my story."


----------



## rjpat (Apr 16, 2012)

*Contest*

Buy the best tools you can afford, it will pay off with less frustration and longer life.


----------



## mikeinva (Jul 30, 2014)

My tip would be always pay attention to what you are doing, power tools can be very unforgiving. Always use safety gear and guards.


----------



## diyrehab (Nov 17, 2013)

When using a hand held 3.25 hp router do not try to make .75" dadoes in one pass. Use 2 or more passes as the router has massive torgue if bit binds up.


----------



## dschlic1 (Aug 7, 2014)

I would say get some wood, scraps maybe and make dust.


----------



## calflat (Sep 10, 2014)

Make lots of projects and don't obsess over every detail to start. Pick one new skill or technique to focus on for each project.


----------



## Allejo (Aug 7, 2008)

When starting off in woodwork read the safety instructions for the use of all manual and power tools before beginning any projects.


----------



## bigandugly (Dec 30, 2009)

*Contest*

Take your time and invest in decent tools -


----------



## ThePackagerRouterMan (Nov 29, 2016)

Measure twice, cut once! Wood working is about having fun and creating something beautiful from scratch. Enjoy yourself and what you do but always keep in mind safety and make sure you go home at the end of the night with all your fingers still attached!


----------



## billstuewe (Feb 15, 2012)

Work with your wood. Let the wood guide you in what you do, Grain direction, pattern, texture, and color can all be used to better show off your project.


----------



## mvanbeus (Feb 24, 2013)

*Grow strategically*

Depending upon the project, select tools as needed. Gradually add additional tools as needed for more involved projects. If woodworking is where one wants to continue, soon you will have a shop full of tools.


----------



## samasher (Nov 7, 2011)

Plan your work. Have all necessary tools and parts ready. Work safely.


----------



## dbur (Apr 10, 2010)

Safety First!

Always think about what you are doing and how it can go wrong.

When you get comfortable with your power tools it's time to step back and re-think your commitment to safety. A little fear is always required to keep your respect for the tool active. When you aren't a bit fearful the next step is carelessness.

Same for guns. Same for power tools. Same for jackass youtube stunts.

BTW, I've been using a Triton router like this a while and it's a great tool. No complaints.


----------



## jgwright (Apr 26, 2014)

My main tips for someone getting started would be:

* Learn and follow basic safety procedures for working with tools - your hearing, eyesight and fingers can't be replaced.
* Don't be afraid (or embarrassed) to practice on scrap wood, or start out with simple projects that will help you learn the proper way to use tools.
* You don't need a whole shop full of tools to make nice, useful things - accumulate what you need over time.
* You don't need expensive, top-of-the-line tools to start out with - just good tools that will do what you need.
* Read about the tools and techniques you're interested in - books, magazines and of course forums like RouterForums.
* Don't be afraid (or embarrassed) to ask questions - there are a lot of folks out there who are more than willing to share their love and experience of wood working.


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't let your wife know you're a woodworker!!


----------



## petere (Mar 14, 2010)

*Workshop Safety*

Purchase one or more foot operated power switches to allow hands free operation of your main machines. I use mine with a double adaptor and connect my dust extractor and the power for the tool in use. I mainly use the foot switch with my saw and router tables, my bandsaw and thickness planer.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 12, 2013)

Measure twice cut once.


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

*What tips would you offer to people just getting started with woodworking?*

Don't allow distractions into your shop. I will give a tour but do not run machines.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Find projects your spouse likes. Keep a honey do list and do the projects on it and buy tools needed for that project. Much easier to build your tool collection if your spouse is on board.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

My tip is don't skimp on the quality of the tools you buy. Quality tools let you make your projects easier and faster. This doesn't mean you have to buy the most expensive tools, just quality tools. 

Another tip is join this forum and ask a lot of questions. Some of the people on here know so much and are willing to share what they know.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Be sure to read, UNDERSTAND, and FOLLOW all of the instructions for your power equipment. Get a good dust collection system. Have fun.


----------



## SirGareth (Jun 16, 2013)

*My Advice*

When starting out, get a few hand tools and learn to sharpen and use them. Then, if you decide to pursue larger machines, add them as you need them. I started out with mostly power tools and am now learning how hand tools can take my fit and finish to the next level.


----------



## Russ_T_Bolt (Jan 13, 2014)

Strive for precision and perfection. Control dimensions and cuts carefully. Banish any 'good enough' mentality. Take the time to think it through carefully before acting.


----------



## deancruse (Oct 18, 2007)

Find some craftspeople whose work you admire and follow/interact with them on forums like this and Instagram. Use these ideas to form your own design point of view. Plan carefully, and take your time - you're building things to last generations - no need to rush them through!

(also, please be safe).


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Get a bigger hammer


----------



## drichmond33 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Tools & Equipment*

Auctions and estate sales are a great place to pick up tools when you're starting out. Often they have been used by a woodworker who has taken care of the upkeep and maintenance, and nearly always can be had for a fraction of the cost of new.


----------



## Krankee (May 9, 2015)

Safety, Safety,Safety! Follow tool rules. Eye protection. Keep a clean working environment! Safety, Safety, SAFETY!


----------



## baran (Dec 25, 2014)

*What tips would you offer to people just getting started with woodworking?*

Moving the chess piece is easy, but obviously planning the move requires a much greater effort...
Wood working is the same. Plan you project carefully, be patient and do not begin until that confident light in your head blinks on.


----------



## markbdusted (Dec 26, 2013)

*Start with the Basics*

Seek a mentor, someone you know that does woodworking and have them give some guidance. Research on the internet, there many makers that share techniques and projects. Don't set your expectations too high or expect to progress quickly, skill and knowledge will come with time.


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Think Big, Aim Small*

Just getting started? Learn as you go. Planning a cut, sneak up on it, little bits wont over whelm the bit. Planning a project, Learn on little ones. Big ones are just a bunch of little ones put together.


----------



## elkevo (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't ask me. I don't know anything. But unless you actually start, nothing is going to happen.


----------



## dpl1956 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Tips*

I learn by watching, reading and just trail and error. Purchase the best quality tools you can.


----------



## jkmccull (Jun 7, 2013)

*Beginning*

Start off simple: plaques, chests, frames, boxes. Buy used low end tools. Learn to use them. As your skill and knowledge increases, buy better tools and sell the old ones to a fledgling woodworker.


----------



## JimInNM (Jun 24, 2012)

*Rotation*

I would advise them to learn about router bit rotation and direction of router movement prior to use so as to avoid materiel damage and possible injury


----------



## mitch8 (Oct 17, 2011)

The sharper the tool the better the cut; take your time; plan ahead of time.


----------



## gbeo (Feb 26, 2017)

The space between your ears is the most important safety device you have, closely followed by safety squints.

Slow down to speed up- by taking the time to plan and think about your next step, you'll greatly reduce the chances of having to redo or fix a muck-up.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

join this forum and ask lots of questions


----------



## bando (Jan 16, 2012)

Start slowly and research your project and proper use of your new tools. Use scrap pieces to check your cuts.


----------



## longfamily (Feb 26, 2017)

Make sure you know how to operate your tools, a few classes at your local woodworking shop is a good investment.


----------



## Geaser4j (Feb 26, 2017)

Research, take your time and think it thru but most of all, just have fun.


----------



## Abter1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Pick one power tool and become familiar and experience with it before you move on. Find a project you can do with that one tool. Do NOT start on a project that will need a table saw, a drill press, a router, and a belt sander. One at a time!


----------



## Kasey Edwards (Feb 26, 2017)

start small don't over whelm yourself with bigger projects. they will come with practice.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Smaller bites equals better cuts.


----------



## Al71 (Apr 24, 2014)

Strive for but don't expect perfection. Try and see your project how others see it. Usually people are amazed you can make stuff...!


----------



## lbloom3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Take basic woodworking classes at your local adult school or community college, so you can learn to use power tools
safely and confidently. At home, clean and sharpen any hand tools that you haven't used for a while. Hold different kinds of wood in your hands to study the grain direction, how the wood was cut from the tree. Be patient as you begin to learn.


----------



## RichardSC (Oct 9, 2011)

If you have some woodworking tools, use those tools on any wood you have and learn how to apply those tools to woodworking. The most usefull learning process for me is using my tools as often as I can for any project, useful or not. The tool I missed the most before I had a workbench was a vice. Now I have a workbench with a side vice, an end vice and on the other side out of the way I have a steel metal vice just big enough for most non-wood projects. If I had no tools at all I would start with a workbench with at least one good vice.


----------



## Steve V. (Oct 5, 2008)

My advice is to buy only the tools that you need to do a job. Don't get caught up with what other's have and buy a bunch of tools to begin with. Also, buy quality tools. You won't regret it.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Practice, practice, practice....NO ONE was born a professional, hands on is THE best training.

Don't be discouraged when things go wrong. 

Know your limits as well as the tools being used.

There is no such thing as a stupid question, only stupid answers (you have to wade through the bs on your own)


----------



## Carl Veith (Feb 28, 2017)

Make sure your significant other fully understands the time needed for your new hobby and involve them every now and then.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread will be temporarily closed while I do the drawing.

I will re-open it when that is completed.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

*Winner Announcement!*



MT Stringer said:


> Read, understand, and follow the operating instructions for each power tool that you use.
> Measure twice, cut once.


Congratulations @MT Stringer! :grin:

You are the winner of the *Triton Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router TRA001*!

I will be contacting you shortly for shipping information.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations. MT Stringer !


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats Mike, I think you already have one of these, if not, you'll love it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done Mike, I'm certain you'll put it to great use.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Firewood making*

Buy yourself a bigger fire box!


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

No picture, it never happened. Take picture of it on the job.
Congrats!!
Steve.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## baran (Dec 25, 2014)

So who won?????????


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

BEN
Mike Stringer
Here the post. http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/109601-mt-stringer-big-winner-router.html


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations, Mike...dueling routers...?


----------



## sh10453 (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats to the winner.
Although it is over, here are some tips.
============================
*Tips to the beginner:*
===============
1- Practicing safety is a must. Always follow safety instructions.
2- Power tools can cause serious injury. Handle them with care.
3- Always wear goggles to protect your eyes.
4- Read and learn from the experts. *Router Forum* has plenty of material in this regard.
5- Avoid wearing loose clothing when working with power tools.
6- Use reliable tools from reputable manufacturers. You do not want cheap bits that will shatter on your first project.
7- Always use the right tool for the job. Avoid compromising.
8- Use a mask so you don't inhale dust, varnish, paint, and other chemicals.
9- Use good quality ear muffins. The loud sound of machinery can seriously affect your hearing on the long run.
10-Always pay attention to the position of your hands with reference to the tool, especially power tools.


----------



## tmyers (Jan 11, 2017)

I like blueberry ear muffins best. Sorry, couldn't help myself!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## curlie jones (Feb 2, 2012)

*I second that!*



burki210 said:


> Pay attention. Lapses in attention make sloppy projects and can easily lead to a serious accident.


I commented some days ago about safety practices and today I'm taking the time to read responses from others. The theme of safety keeps popping up and I thought that I'd make a couple more remarks. Lots of folks say to be safe but let me expand simply never work tired, hurried, or impaired by alcohol or drugs (Rx or otherwise). That's when accidents happen, or at least, mistakes. It only takes a split second to ruin a piece of a project, or larger, particularly using power tools. This is supposed to be rewarding and fun. Things take a lot more time than you anticipate, but don't push it. Know when to walk back to the house or change the scenery. 

Another common entry has been "start small; you don't need a shop full of tools starting out". You really only "need" measuring tools, a saw (hand or table) to cut pieces to size and then fasteners for whatever method you choose for that project. Examine your history and evaluate if this is a hobby that you'll stick with before spending money. I agree with this, to this extent. If you come across a great buyout deal, particularly from a "hobby shop" make the deal happen if you know you are getting decent stuff. That involves some research ahead of time on your part. I built my home 35 yrs ago with a table saw, a circular saw, a framing square, a combination square and a radial arm saw that made things easier but was not necessary. Additionally, there were hammers, levels, tool belt, etc., more carpentry essentials. When it was time to build cabinets, I bought a couple routers and a dado blade. I've replaced the original tools and added other stationary power tools by patiently shopping for good used equipment and did not spend more than 50% of retail for most of it. If you plan on using sheet goods, you'll need a good circular saw to break down 4x8 sheets in a hobby shop. With lots of space and help around you can set up a table saw but most of us cannot dedicate the shop space required to handle sheet goods. 
Like others have said, start with cabinetry for the shop so you can learn the basics and make a few errors without having to throw away much. I paint most of my shop tables and cabinets to reduce the finishing time. Finishing is another animal that can be conquered later. 
My last repeat of other advice is to be sure of the operation you are performing during each and every step. The devil's in the details. What side of the line do I cut on? mark the waste side with an X! Envision the operation - if the piece you want is a small piece cut from a larger one, where will it land when cut? Make sure it is supported and captured without being dented from a fall or splintered by the saw. I usually take the time to cut the outer layer of plywood with a sharp utility blade, cutting along the pencil line, sometimes cutting two pencil lines to allow for the saw blade thickness.
In summary, there's a lot to learn about each step so read all you can and be very patient. There are rewards along the way as you accumulate knowledge, but it all takes time.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

curlie4 said:


> I commented some days ago about safety practices and today I'm taking the time to read responses from others. The theme of safety keeps popping up and I thought that I'd make a couple more remarks. Lots of folks say to be safe but let me expand simply never work tired, hurried, or impaired by alcohol or drugs (Rx or otherwise). That's when accidents happen, or at least, mistakes. It only takes a split second to ruin a piece of a project, or larger, particularly using power tools. This is supposed to be rewarding and fun. Things take a lot more time than you anticipate, but don't push it. Know when to walk back to the house or change the scenery.
> 
> Another common entry has been "start small; you don't need a shop full of tools starting out". You really only "need" measuring tools, a saw (hand or table) to cut pieces to size and then fasteners for whatever method you choose for that project. Examine your history and evaluate if this is a hobby that you'll stick with before spending money. I agree with this, to this extent. If you come across a great buyout deal, particularly from a "hobby shop" make the deal happen if you know you are getting decent stuff. That involves some research ahead of time on your part. I built my home 35 yrs ago with a table saw, a circular saw, a framing square, a combination square and a radial arm saw that made things easier but was not necessary. Additionally, there were hammers, levels, tool belt, etc., more carpentry essentials. When it was time to build cabinets, I bought a couple routers and a dado blade. I've replaced the original tools and added other stationary power tools by patiently shopping for good used equipment and did not spend more than 50% of retail for most of it. If you plan on using sheet goods, you'll need a good circular saw to break down 4x8 sheets in a hobby shop. With lots of space and help around you can set up a table saw but most of us cannot dedicate the shop space required to handle sheet goods.
> Like others have said, start with cabinetry for the shop so you can learn the basics and make a few errors without having to throw away much. I paint most of my shop tables and cabinets to reduce the finishing time. Finishing is another animal that can be conquered later.
> ...


This thread is closed
post to the shop safety page
Router Forums - Post New Thread


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

He received it.
http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/112153-fedex-guy-stopped-today.html


----------

